# Plumbing Hand/Power Tool "Staples"



## Scott K (Oct 12, 2008)

When you survey Plumbers, I'm curious what you will as "staples" for tools in the industry. Tools that for years have been taken for granted as the only one to buy and that every plumber has. For example, many, many guys own a Lenox 4012 hacksaw because it has excellent tension on the blade and great ergonomics. Or how about Ridgid Pipe Wrenches. Or the Ridgid 300 Power Vise/threading machine. How about Milwaukee Right Angle drills, or the famed Milwaukee "Sawzall."

What are the "staples" for every tool out there in your mind and why are they still king? Or have they been replaced (or can they ever truly be replaced). What tools should they bring back?


----------



## Airgap (Dec 18, 2008)

"Channellock" brand channel locks, or groove joint pliers. Are staples for me...


----------



## pauliplumber (Feb 9, 2009)

Robo grip pliers, without them, you are nothing.....


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

Unlike most other trades Plumbers need just about every handtool made. We hafta wire up disposals,water heaters and some pumps so we need wire nuts and wire cutters. We gotta get into sheetrock sometimes so we need those tools, we gotta bust up the floor sometimes so we need those tools too. Dont forget about HVAC tools for installin b vent pipe. Plumbers use about every tool made, thats why were so cool.


----------



## Airgap (Dec 18, 2008)

pauliplumber said:


> Robo grip pliers, without them, you are nothing.....


I'm beginning to feel the same way about my Hackzall...


----------



## liquidplumber (Dec 6, 2009)

Ridgid #15 tubing cutter....never saw a plumber who didn't have one in their box.


----------



## pauliplumber (Feb 9, 2009)

Airgap said:


> I'm beginning to feel the same way about my Hackzall...


That friggin tool is addictive, I find myself using it when I don't really need to, just for the fun of it. 

"Honey, better let ME carve the turkey, I've just the tool for it....... First let me wipe off the bowl wax and drain goo......"


----------



## RealLivePlumber (Jun 22, 2008)

My di****ead brother in law used a sawzall to carve a turkey at thanksgiving once. At least he used a new blade.

Drunka$$ bastard


----------



## Titan Plumbing (Oct 8, 2009)

I prefer Office Depot................


----------



## user2090 (Sep 26, 2009)

Ridgid. They make some of the best tools ever made, in my opinion. I own their pipe wrenches, tubing cutters, cordless kit, and I'm looking to add some more. Lenox also makes great hand tools, but I rather enjoy just about any cutting blade they make. I might be the only guy who thinks it, but I am a huge fan of many Craftsman hand tools. I have a set of cresent wrenches, 6, 8, 10 and have been using them for more than ten years, with seven plus being plumbing related. By the way I freak out, if I think I lost one of those. 

1. Ridgid
2. Lenox
3. Craftsman


----------



## plumbpro (Mar 10, 2010)

*the most awsome all-in-one*

The Vice Grip Toolbox, I use it everyday. The jaws open wide enough to grip a cleanout plug, and are narrow enough to get into a flush plug with a slot. The jaw tips will take out a 3/8 plug from a gas appliance. they have a scraper, wire stripper (leaves something to be desired, but does the job if it's all you have), a knife with a serrated area, a 1/4# nut driver/bit driver, and a wire cutter. The curve of the outer jaw is perfect for knocking concrete off of 2 and 3" pipe. All in a leather sheath that I keep a couple of common sizes of allen wrencs for trim. The bad thing is they don't make them anymore and are really hard to find. Lost mine once and I was lost, felt naked. Looked around for a comparable multi-tool and they don't make one with a big enough jaw to grip 2" pvc. The jaw is small enough that you can grip 1/2" copper also. 

My new favorite pliers are the Groove lock by Irwin. Good quality and alot better that a regular channel lock for tight spaces because they don't "lose" your jaw setting.


----------



## SummPlumb (Feb 19, 2010)

Channel Lock Pliers...426--440--460
Klein Nutdrivers
Ridgid pipe wrenches
A good 10-1 screw driver
Good volt meter
Klein CPVC cutters
Turbo torch head
Yellow Jacket drop cords
Spartan Sewer machines
Ridgid see snake camera/Locater
Ridgid Pro press etc.....


----------



## Scott K (Oct 12, 2008)

I'd have to say that Knipex pliers have taken over from Channel Lock. If you own a set of Knipex (German made) pliers you'll quickly understand why. Yes they are about twice the price but for a trade that relies on a good set of pliers they are worth every penny!


----------



## eddiecalder (Jul 15, 2008)

Scott K said:


> I'd have to say that Knipex pliers have taken over from Channel Lock. If you own a set of Knipex (German made) pliers you'll quickly understand why. Yes they are about twice the price but for a trade that relies on a good set of pliers they are worth every penny!


I agree 100%. 

Have you tired the Knipex "Pliers Wrench"?


----------



## pauliplumber (Feb 9, 2009)

Indie said:


> Ridgid. They make some of the best tools ever made, in my opinion. I own their pipe wrenches, tubing cutters, cordless kit, and I'm looking to add some more. Lenox also makes great hand tools, but I rather enjoy just about any cutting blade they make. I might be the only guy who thinks it, but I am a huge fan of many Craftsman hand tools. I have a set of cresent wrenches, 6, 8, 10 and have been using them for more than ten years, with seven plus being plumbing related. By the way I freak out, if I think I lost one of those.
> 
> 1. Ridgid
> 2. Lenox
> 3. Craftsman


I've always liked Ridgid tools too. A strange thing happened the other day though. I was tightening a 3/4 BI union with my ridgid pipe wrench and was holding against on the top of the union with my 12'' ridgid channel locks. Then SNAP, the head of the ridgid pliers goes flyin across the room! I've never seen anything like this! Now granted I'm much stronger than most guys twice my size, due to my kung foo grip:shuriken:. But still.....

So I return my pliers to home cheapo without reciept and they replace them no questions asked.


----------



## PlungerJockey (Feb 19, 2010)

Stanley tape measures and for mechanical pipe work a Miller arc welder comes in handy.


----------



## plumbpro (Mar 10, 2010)

PlungerJockey said:


> Stanley tape measures and for mechanical pipe work a Miller arc welder comes in handy.


i prefer the husky tape measure I got from home cheapo, it has #s on both sides of the blade, and a magnetic tip with a catch on the front and back.


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

pauliplumber said:


> I've always liked Ridgid tools too. A strange thing happened the other day though. I was tightening a 3/4 BI union with my ridgid pipe wrench and was holding against on the top of the union with my 12'' ridgid channel locks. Then SNAP, the head of the ridgid pliers goes flyin across the room! I've never seen anything like this! Now granted I'm much stronger than most guys twice my size, due to my kung foo grip:shuriken:. But still.....
> 
> So I return my pliers to home cheapo without reciept and they replace them no questions asked.


I've snapped several sets of channel lock pliers......the break where the two pieces slide to adjust and they fly across the room.:laughing:
Speaking of grip strenght,I worked for an ex wrestler and his wrestling partner was born with an extra ligaments in his forarms....said the guy would grab you like a pitbull.:blink: real freak of nature.


----------



## pauliplumber (Feb 9, 2009)

Thanks for ruining my pipe dream. That's exactly where they broke:laughing:.


----------

